# 2004 maxima speaker problems



## xblcougarx (Feb 2, 2009)

I have had my 04 maxima since feb. and ever since ive had it the speakers on the drivers side, front and back, cut in and out. It happens when i accelerate, brake and even when i turn corners. When this happens i turn the fade to just the passanger side of the car and theywork fine, then i set the fade to the drivers side of the car and you can still hear the music but its really low. Eventually itll come backon but it happens all the time.

A few weeks ago i took the front drivers side door panel off and and nothing seemed to be wrong. I actually just took the whole dash panel off today to get the deck out and i didnt see anything wrong thee either. Im officially stumped and dont wanna take it to the dealership. Anyone have any ideas let me know.

thanks


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Could be a faulty left channel on the headunit. If all the wiring and speakers look OK, then take it to a car stereo shop and have them check the deck itself.


----------



## Deluxe (Sep 10, 2009)

try switching the speakers if you have any other car speakers, and if you know how to do it yourself. if not, take it to a audio car shop. or even like, a best buy or something.


----------

